# Been on Tren-a and test cyp cycle since sept



## HeavyB (Oct 22, 2013)

I been running at cycle of tren-a and test cyp with T3 since sept. I feel I am getting results I am leaning out I think but I dont see the scale move any up or down by more than 5lb is this normal? My diet is pretty good I am low carb very low sugar mostly protein. 
I feel I am getting results cant really push the heavy lifting right now so I am doing lower weight and high rep. I have picked up some car parts that I did a few months ago now they feel light as a feather.


----------

